# Mac OS X is infected by malwar



## Kandi89 (Aug 23, 2015)

My Mac OS X 10.6.8 is infected by malware and unfortunately my computer is to old for adware medic to work, Firefox is being really complicated it won't even let me go to troubleshooting page, and in the middle of Firefox there is a white box with gray strip that has a small white square and ? box. I have gone and shut off all pop up have activity monitor running and no box in it. Safari now has slidding bars at top and bottom from flashmail. I have turned off flashmail as well as told my Mac not to allow it back but it still shows up. I have emptied and reset Safari as well as Firefox. Mac keeper has been doing scans but unable to got rid of the threats. I have little snitch but no idea how to read it and there manule isn't very helpful. Need help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

How to remove Mac malware (for free) - How to - Macworld UK Here are some suggestions. For extreme infection, you may need to reinstall Mac OSX


----------

